

Ask HN: Why are current web server log tools bad at analyzing attacks? - a_lifters_life

A little more info:
I&#x27;ve done some research about this, thus far. I&#x27;m wondering, why are existing web server analysis tools to detect intrusion&#x2F;hacking attacks against a web server provide so many false positives?<p>Has anyone had experiences like this before?
======
nwrk
Would you care to share witch tools you mind and why you considering them bad
?

~~~
a_lifters_life
Im curious of your experience with any, im pretty new to them. Additionally,
if you could mention anything that is missing

